# Proper hand gun etiquette you vets can offer.



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

One I noticed and thought was proper:
When somebody (that you assume to be proficient in handling a weapon) asks politely if they can hold your weapon (recently at a gun shop a guy asked me). Is it good etiquette to remove the mag and place the slide in the locked and open position? He double checked the chamber and I thought it was not necessary no biggy.
Obviously so that they feel safe in that you are not handing them a loaded weapon. 
Just a thought. any other tips from you guys would be good to hear. we pride ourselves on safety so NOBODY ever gets hurt.

Thanks gentlemen and ladies.

PS. Of course handing a gun to somebody that's never even held one before I would assume you would show them literally how you are looking down the chamber to ensure you are passing them an unloaded firearm.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes it is proper to remove the mag and lock the slide back on auto's. If it were a revolver you should open the cylinder if possible and do everything possible to assure the weapon is unloaded and let the recipient know it is. The recipient should then verify status for him/herself once it is in their hands.

During this process/ritual do not allow the muzzle to point at any person. Typicaly it should be pointed up during the transfer. If you need to unload it be absolutely certain it is pointed in a safe direction. Preferably at something that can absorb a bullet without causing a ricochet. A tree will work if available if not something with comparable capability.

If someone allows you to handle their gun you should not pull the trigger or otherwise operate it without first obtaining clear permission to do so.

Stay safe

tumbleweed


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

ringingears said:


> When somebody (that you assume to be proficient in handling a weapon
> .


Well there is one old saying that comes to mind ASSUME = Make an ASS out of U and ME. I never assume anything when it comes to handling a weapon.:mrgreen:



> Is it good etiquette to remove the mag and place the slide in the locked and open position? He double checked the chamber and I thought it was not necessary no biggy.


I wouldn't call it etiquette, just standard safe handling procedure. You did the right thing by removing the magazine, clearing the weapon, checking the chamber, locking back the slide and handing the weapon - butt first I hope - to the other person. And you should not take offense of the person receiving the weapon to double check and ensure that the weapon is not loaded. All very good procedure.:smt023

I just did the same thing the other day at the range - a guy who shoots 1911's wanted to feel the trigger pull on my Sig229 DAK and I agreed. We went through the same procedure you explained - He asked to dry fire the weapon and I said sure - we repeated the procedure handing back the weapon and I reholstered it. Seems like a lot to go through and yes we both knew the weapon was empty but it is the best practice to get into.

If you are going to hand a weapon to an inexperienced shooter I would first give them a quick walk through on how the weapon works i.e. slide lock/release, magazine release, keep the finger off the trigger, keep the weapon pointed in a safe direction, ensure the weapon is not loaded and then explain, as you go through the above procedure, what you are doing to ensure the weapon is not loaded.

Stay safe.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

TOF said:


> Stay safe
> 
> tumbleweed


I'm going to have to speed up my replies TOF - I was writing this and you snuck in before me:anim_lol:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah I drop the mag and open the gun up and hand it over like that. Sometimes I have been known to do a chamber check when with a few buddies but if it's someone I don't know I lock the slide back. 

Unloaded guns hurt people all the time so I think it's important to take any steps to ensure the weapon is clear. I can watch someone open a weapon and check the chamber and I will do it again when they hand it over. Even though you never point the weapon in anyone's direction I just like knowing I checked.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> I'm going to have to speed up my replies TOF - I was writing this and you snuck in before me:anim_lol:


Sorry about that Salty, I'll let you take the next one. :smt083


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

There are very, VERY few people I will let touch my guns. For one reason, I'm responsible for them. I was also taught to 'look and not touch'. If I don't know you, get your own gun. Sorry, them's the rules. 

If someone I know wants to hold it: 

DA roller: cylinder is swung out, punch the ejector several times, verify each chamber is clear, cylinder stays swung out.........hand it over muzzle down or more ideal, lay it down and let them pick it up, point it down, touch the trigger and I'll break your friggin' finger. 

SA roller: gate is open, verify each chamber is empty, gate stays open......hand it over muzzle down or more ideal, lay it down and let them pick it up, point it down, touch the trigger and I'll break your friggin' finger. 

Auto: mag is dropped, action is cycled at least 10 times, slide is out of battery clamped on an empty case..........hand it over muzzle down or more ideal, lay it down and let them pick it up, point it down, touch the trigger and I'll break your friggin' finger. 

Never, ever, EVER touch a trigger unless the firearm is on target. Ever!


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree with Clanger, I rarely if ever let anyone handle my firearms(I'm responsible for them.) unless I know them well enough and have been shooting with them to observe their competence in firearms handling or I'm teaching them. In the unlikely event I show someone a firearm of mine and havn't been shooting with them, I clear it twice and keep it pointed in a safe direction as a firearm is always loaded.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

ringingears said:


> Is it good etiquette to remove the mag and place the slide in the locked and open position?


Well, I'm not a veterinarian, but I am a veteran, so I think I meet your qualifications to answer your post.

I think it is not only good etiquette, but is in fact essential to ensure a cleared weapon before handing it to someone else. This of course excludes certain military scenarios, where there are specific procedures for the transferrance of a loaded weapon.

As the person you handed your weapon to also ensured clearance, it seems like he also knows what he/she is doing. You might not have felt that it was a necessary thing to do, but that person may well have developed good habits, and feels no need to break them...


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

Great responses guys all of you and thanks. The guy in the shop was very polite in asking if he could handle my 1911 Colt seemed knowledgable so I said certainly. I didn't lock the slide back for him but he was well versed it seemed in eyeballing the chamber. You're right, actually that was my fault. He did however run the slide back an forth about 5-7 times. That normal? I thought it was a little bit rude and rough with a brand new handgun...especially considering the fact that he wasn't even looking down the chamber. 
I did notice that he had his finger inside the trigger guard....I personally would NEVER do that.
I learn.
Somebody is nice enough to let me handle their weapon I take my sweet time in ensuring both my safety and his. Especially if I am unfamaliar with their particular gun.
If somebody were to dry fire without permission or let the slide fly closed I'd be pretty pissed off.

Thanks again.

One other question. If you do have a round chambered, you obviously have to clear it by ejection. what, just let the round drop to the floor or make the hollywood catch and lock the slide open before passing it off?
Or eject the mag, lock the slide open and rattle it out?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

ringingears said:


> One other question. If you do have a round chambered, you obviously have to clear it by ejection. what, just let the round drop to the floor or make the hollywood catch and lock the slide open before passing it off?
> Or eject the mag, lock the slide open and rattle it out?


Cup your hand over the ejection port when you rack the slide. :smt023


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

Thanks beefy. 
Cup hand over port. check.
Slide locked open, cup hand over port and dump round out...that correct?

Hell the things I'm learning.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

ringingears said:


> or make the hollywood catch and lock the slide open before passing it off?


I prefer to add a spin move while doing it. :smt033

Sorry, it's early and I couldn't resist.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Cup your hand over the ejection port when you rack the slide. :smt023


One hand on the grip... one hand on the slide... one hand catching the round - um, uh oh! 

I just go nice and slow and let it drop - hopefully on a table or counter so I don't have to chase it around.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kev74 said:


> One hand on the grip... one hand on the slide... one hand catching the round - um, uh oh!


Beefy has a third arm growing out of the center of his chest. I thought that was public knowledge? Oops, I guess it is now.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Todd said:


> Beefy has a third arm growing out of the center of his chest. I thought that was public knowledge? Oops, I guess it is now.


I never wanted a third arm growing out of my chest before. But now I feel inferior. rayer:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

ringingears said:


> for him but he was well versed it seemed in eyeballing the chamber. You're right, actually that was my fault. He did however run the slide back an forth about 5-7 times. That normal? I thought it was a little bit rude and rough with a brand new handgun...especially considering the fact that he wasn't even looking down the chamber.


He was checking the action and slide to frame fit. Or that was his way of making sure there was nothing in it. I wouldn't do it like that it to someone else's guns but I am known to look over a new 1911 pretty close before the money hits the counter. The idea they he had a finger is pretty odd unless he wanted to feel the trigger (something I would hate if someone did it to mine) I don't like dry firing any of my 1911's. I will catch the hammer as it breaks checking the trigger on a new one when I'm looking to buy. Each 1911 is different. Even of there's a few of the same model I have to check them all out. It seems each will have it's own personality.

Back to the question though I don't like people that do that rack thing over and over t o one of mine unless they are working on it and I do all my own work so that pretty much answers that..heh


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

Devils, yeah I thought I wasn't alone with the back and forth slide movement fury. I should have been clued in prior to handing him my 1911 when he proceeded to chest pound over the bear he shot with his 2,000 dollar Wilson Combat. As if I give rat's ass buddy. 
Did try the hand cupping tecnique and realized the only way to accomplish it is to wait until dusk when I turn into an Octopus.
Directing the ejected round on a counter top is the way to go I read above.

Another tip I caught from a gun pro was to always keep the firearm close to the body (sternum level) in a parallell position so as to maximize full control at all times when working the hammer/slide etc... None of that I agree with personally. Any misfire, screw up or jam and guess who gets hit...the guy next to you or the lady baking cookies on the other side of the drywall. God forbid should you be at the range and have a misfire hitting the bullet proof wall on either side. How embarrassing would that be? I'd bench myself for a month.
I'll stick to my original plan of always pointing down range or down and away at the floor for now.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't understand what's so hard about ejecting the live round with your hand over the ejection port...

One hand around grip, one hand grips the slide over the ejection port. Rack the slide with that hand and bingo...you have a live round in your hand...


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

Standby beefy, I'm going to attempt this manuever now as per your instructions.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

While talking about ejection I tried the cup hand over ejection port, it doesn't seem to work when the mag isn't in my XD 40, the round just falls straight down through the magazine well. I always drop the mag first so I'll just keep letting the round fall out (I don't like doing that though, dings the bullet sometimes.)


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

Beefy, results are as follows with my Colt 1911.

Racked the slide back with hand cuped over ejection port. I tilted the gun slightly to the right and yes sir....the round plopped perfectly into my palm on the 2nd try. The 1st try I got a little hanger but it was very smooth otherwise. Good call.
The slide does get a nice big palm smear on it but that's about it.


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

Kyle...do you have a mag safety?

I've run the drill with my Browning .40 6 times also. It works but there's a hanger every other time. You actually don't have the leverage pushing the slide instead of pulling it. This is why the round hangs and doesn't snap out like a full pull..
Still a good trick but I'm not sure I'll adopt it. You are compromised because your torso is exposed a little bit and the barrel is in a not so safe angle.
Either way it is legit in my book Beefer. Just personal preference.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

ringingears said:


> Kyle...do you have a mag safety?.


Good question, I've put well over 1,000 rounds through it, and I have yet to see if it will fire with the mag out, but I think my friend did it with his XD .45 and it fires with no mag.


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

My Browning .40 has the Mag safety and will positively not fire with a round chambered and no mag.... it's truly annoying. I'd like to have it Smithed out (trigger pinned some expert told me) when some free money is avail in 3 years.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Catching ejected round in cupped hand over ejection port:
Although I have never seen it happen, It is my understanding the round being ejected can on rare occasion fall back in the chamber area and be struck by the ejector. End result could be an unexpected boom and sore body parts. I sometimes can't remember my own name but if memory serves there was a photo of just such damage floating around the net 2 or 3 years back.

Stay safe

tumbleweed


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I prefer to keep things simple when ejecting a live round, rack the slide using the same method (which is the slingshot method for me) and the same amount of force needed to chamber a live round, let it eject freely and land. Any other specifics will depend on my situation at the time.


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

TOF. I think ya just saved a few lives..... drinks are on me...what'll ya have?

I had to wrangle 2 rounds out of the chamber. And yes...my pulse rate did increase.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

TOF said:


> Catching ejected round in cupped hand over ejection port:
> Although I have never seen it happen, It is my understanding the round being ejected can on rare occasion fall back in the chamber area and be struck by the ejector.
> tumbleweed


Bingo- never cup a port. Let the round drop.



> He did however run the slide back an forth about 5-7 times. That normal? I thought it was a little bit rude and rough with a brand new handgun...especially considering the fact that he wasn't even looking down the chamber.


Yes- and, as I said- do it at least 10 times. Do it fast, duplicate the action cycling when firing. Then visually and touch verify the chamber and feed are clear with muzzle pointed down. I'll then slowy close the slide on an empty case as then there is no way it can ND out of battery. (simulate stovepipe)



> I did notice that he had his finger inside the trigger guard


This guy was an idiot and I'd have broken his friggin' finger.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> Catching ejected round in cupped hand over ejection port:
> Although I have never seen it happen, It is my understanding the round being ejected can on rare occasion fall back in the chamber area and be struck by the ejector. End result could be an unexpected boom and sore body parts. I sometimes can't remember my own name but if memory serves there was a photo of just such damage floating around the net 2 or 3 years back.
> 
> Stay safe
> ...


The way I do it, this could never happen. Gravity causes the round to fall into my hand, with the muzzle pointed in a safe direction.

To each his own...


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*...no offence but:*

If you are doing a pinky press-check that's all fine and good. Cup away.

If yer an expert and got this 'cupping' thing wired, suit yourself. But you are covering the port and can't see the action cycling and can't cycle it fast enough IMHO.

I say never *cover* a port (and point the gun at the ground at arms lentgh) and cycle the action vigorousy, like it's supposed to be, while visually verifying there aint no round bouncing around in there. Then check it again with the slide locked open....etc.

I only palm the slide when reloading from slide-lock (gross motor skills as opposed to fine motor skills for the slide-lock release), and, I get disciplined for letting it slide-lock during a critical incident and not doing a tactical relaod.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

No offense taken. As I said, to each his own. :smt023


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

clanger said:


> Bingo- never cup a port. Let the round drop.
> 
> Yes- and, as I said- do it at least 10 times. Do it fast, duplicate the action cycling when firing. Then visually and touch verify the chamber and feed are clear with muzzle pointed down. I'll then slowy close the slide on an empty case as then there is no way it can ND out of battery. (simulate stovepipe)
> 
> This guy was an idiot and I'd have broken his friggin' finger.


Excellent and helpful posts from, especially from you Clanger. 
I'm going to place my 1911 on the kitchen table, assume it's not mine and loaded and repeat this process several times until it's ingrained forever.

You say verify with touch as well. Does that mean placing your pinky down the chamber to feel for the texture of a round? Seems obvious but just wanted to clarify. I'm guessing a round can sit there flush in the chamber regardless of how many slide movements you perform. Great tip sir.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been handling weapons in the Marines for just over 17 years and this is how we are taught.

Four safety rules- (Treat, Never, Keep, Keep)
1. Treat every weapon as if it were loaded.
2. Never point your weapon at anything you do not intend to shoot.
3. Keep your finger straight and off the trigger until you are ready to fire.
4. Keep your weapon on safe until you intend to fire.

Procedures for transferring a weapon from one person to another. (magazine fed semi-auto pistol)
1. Keep the weapon pointed in a safe direction.
2. Place weapon on safe. (if applicable)
3. Drop magazine.
4. Lock slide to the rear.
5. Visually and physically inspect the chamber.
6. Still pointed in a safe direction hand over weapon.
7. Person receiving weapon visually and physically inspects chamber.

If the person immediately gives the weapon back the whole process is repeated. Period. If they just watched me disassemble the weapon and reassemble it, the process is followed. No exceptions ever. 

It should be noted that some weapons have different handling procedures. For example belt fed weapons. 

I have never in my life seen a negligent discharge happen when the four safety rules and the weapon's specific handling procedures were followed. Hope this helps.:smt1099


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep. Muzzle down, slide locked back, pinky swirl and visually inspect to verify it's empty. 

Then, gently close it on an empty case in the port (stovepipe it). It's now out of battery and cannot fire no matter what. 

More ND's are caused by failure to clear. 

It's the little things that get taken for granted that'll bite ya the hardest.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

clanger said:


> Then, gently close it on an empty case in the port (stovepipe it).


I respectfully disagree with that statement. I would not be able to see the chamber and there is still brass in the weapon.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

SMann said:


> I respectfully disagree with that statement. .........there is still brass in the weapon.


Good point about brass being in the firearm.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Even with my limited experience, when handed a weapon I'd prefer the slide back so I can see for myself the weapon cannot fire. Call it a diligent lack of trust in anyone but myself.


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

*Yep. Muzzle down, slide locked back, pinky swirl and visually inspect to verify it's empty.*

The pinky swirl is a good call and I practiced that tip a few times as you suggested but to be honest, I felt pretty nervous with my pinky down the chamber. One slip of the action (especially on a steel full size 1911) and your losing the top joint on that finger. 
No offense but I'd rather not do that. I'll personally stick with a very careful visual.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

there is no such thing as too much gun safety


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jul 11, 2009)

I dont like to leave the slide in the locked position when handing it over to a friend because more times then not they wil press the slide release and let the slide ram home without giding it home with their left hand.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

1shot1kill said:


> I dont like to leave the slide in the locked position when handing it over to a friend because more times then not they wil press the slide release and let the slide ram home without giding it home with their left hand.


Then before you hand it to them tell them how you would like your weapon to be handled. Putting the importance of the delicate handling of your gun before safe weapon handling is questionable at best.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jul 11, 2009)

SMann said:


> Then before you hand it to them tell them how you would like your weapon to be handled. Putting the importance of the delicate handling of your gun before safe weapon handling is questionable at best.


I never said that was more important than safe handling of a gun. What i should have said was in addition to your post #34


----------

